# My New Shop



## Muskt (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is the beginning of my new shop.  It is being constructed in the external garage at our “new to us” home in Delaware.  The garage originally was approximately 31ft wide and 27ft deep with 11ft ceilings.  I divided it into a 17 by 27 shop and a 14 by 27 garage.  The shop is now fully insulated and I installed a 15K BTU heat-pump for climate control (shop bay only).  There was 100amp electrical already in place.  The drywall is nearly completed, and it will be painted white inside.  I am going to install 3 dual tube 8ft fluorescent fixtures in the ceiling and 2 dual tube 4ft fluorescent fixtures on the walls near the garage door.  A ceiling fan will also be installed.  I created a “lifting eye” in the ceiling near the center which goes through a 4x6 beam that is lag bolted to the top of the rafters.  I installed lots of outlets (both 110v & 220v) throughout the shop.  I still need to insulate the garage door (10ft wide by 9ft high), and fabricate a 4ft by 7ft sliding door to go between the two bays.  The previous homeowner left a very large & heavy work bench in the structure.  It will only need minimal upgrading to be totally functional.

Now for the goodies.

My PM932PDF mill (with DRO) is on site awaiting its’ new home.  The PM12x36 is somewhere between here & China (I hope).  I have my TIG already set up, and have used it to fab the base for the PM932 (shown below), and the wall brackets for the external portion of the heat-pump.  My air compressor is a Porter Cable 60 gal—It is pretty loud, and may remain in the garage bay—haven’t gotten that figured out yet.  My MIG & Plasma remain to be set up.  I obtained one of the 4x6 band saws the other day and it, too is ready to go.

OK, a few pics:  The first few are just the interior of the original garage and then a couple with the drywall nearly completed.
















A little farther along in the project.















Base for the PM932PDF.  It is 3in square tubing approx. .100 thick.  I used ½ bolts to secure it to the base of the mill.  I purchased the leveling feet on AMAZON.  (Copy the link into your browser.)

http://www.amazon.com/Level--Diamet...e=UTF8&qid=1428069383&sr=8-2&keywords=levelit

They are also ½ inch and allow approx. 1 ½inch of vertical adjustment.  I drilled a ½ hole in the bottom of the tubes and then TIGed on a ½ inch nut for the adjusters to screw into.  In the end, the new base allows for 4 ½ to 6 inches of additional height for the mill.















Well, that about covers it for now.  More drywall mud to spread.

Jerry in LSD (Lower Slower Delaware)


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 3, 2015)

congratulations Jerry--that is a very nice shop--wish I could have started that way---can't wait to see it full of your tools----Dave


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 3, 2015)

That's going to be a nice shop!  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## great white (Apr 3, 2015)

Heat pump in the shop, such luxury!











(actually, I've though of doing the same thing)


----------



## Muskt (Apr 3, 2015)

great white said:


> Heat pump in the shop, such luxury!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just moved down here (to America) from Anchorage, Alaska.  This whole air condition/humidity/everything-rusts-instantly thing is pretty foreign to me.  I had 3 options for the shop:
1.  Oil heat + window air conditioner
2.  Propane heat + window air conditioner
3. Heat pump which (supposedly) does everything--least expensive in the long run

Time will tell.  the heat pump sure works well so far.

Jerry


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 3, 2015)

that's a really sweet shop and so cool that you got to do all the layout and work before you got your tools set up. That must have made things so much easier. I can't wait for the day when I get my own place and can start making my "workshop" a more livable place - makes sense given how much time I spend out there!


----------



## brav65 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice shop, I would love to have a dedicated shop space like that.  Good work!


----------



## coolidge (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice shop congrats!!


----------



## great white (Apr 3, 2015)

Muskt said:


> I just moved down here (to America) from Anchorage, Alaska.  This whole air condition/humidity/everything-rusts-instantly thing is pretty foreign to me.  I had 3 options for the shop:
> 1.  Oil heat + window air conditioner
> 2.  Propane heat + window air conditioner
> 3. Heat pump which (supposedly) does everything--least expensive in the long run
> ...


I have a heat pump upstairs and downstairs. They're the cats meow.

The garage, unfortunately, is a fan force electric heater and there will be a window as unit in the window for the summer. Can't justify the cost to retro a heat pump into the garage.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks good! That will be one heck of a nice shop!


----------



## Paradox123 (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice.  I'm envious.


----------



## marcusp323 (Apr 3, 2015)

Love the heat pump in my shop too. Not quite as spacious as your place, but it's nice anyway.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks good Muskt, looks like your really going to enjoy it when it gets set up and usable.
Enjoy
Patrick


----------



## markknx (Apr 4, 2015)

You should have moved in by me then I could also play in that AWSOME! shop. But hey we are fortunate to have a shop at all. When I retire then I get a whole 2 car just for the shop. But Hey let me know how you like the PM932, I'm thinking On one, and possibly the 1236. Congrats.
Mark


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 5, 2015)

Definately have some shop envy going now.  Good job!


----------



## Muskt (Apr 29, 2015)

Some (slow) progress on the shop.  I finally got the drywall completed, & mudded (I really hate that part).  Got the primer on a couple of days ago.  Lightly sanded the whole mess and sprayed a semi-gloss white late this morning.  It looks OK, but not perfect.  I got most of the masking down, and still have my friends scaffolding in there.  I need the scaffolding to install the lights & ceiling fan tomorrow.  I don't know how to get the overspray off the floor.  Any ideas that you can come up with would be appreciated.  I have some block sealer to paint on those 2 low walls, and need to fab some window trim--gotta be custom made, but I have that capability.  I also need to get the garage door insulated and build the sliding door into the other garage bay. 

As I said in the earlier post, my PM932 is sitting in the other bay waiting for its new home.  Nicole told me last week that they hope to see the 12x36s really soon.

Anyway, I may not be fast, but I sure am slow.  (Does that make any sense?)

Jerry in LSD  (Lower, Slower, Delaware)


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 29, 2015)

Muskt said:


> Some (slow) progress on the shop.  I finally got the drywall completed, & mudded (I really hate that part).  Got the primer on a couple of days ago.  Lightly sanded the whole mess and sprayed a semi-gloss white late this morning.  It looks OK, but not perfect.  I got most of the masking down, and still have my friends scaffolding in there.  I need the scaffolding to install the lights & ceiling fan tomorrow.  I don't know how to get the overspray off the floor.  Any ideas that you can come up with would be appreciated.  I have some block sealer to paint on those 2 low walls, and need to fab some window trim--gotta be custom made, but I have that capability.  I also need to get the garage door insulated and build the sliding door into the other garage bay.
> 
> As I said in the earlier post, my PM932 is sitting in the other bay waiting for its new home.  Nicole told me last week that they hope to see the 12x36s really soon.
> 
> ...


A great space!  I really like the 11' ceiling.  If you used latex paint, you could try some isopropyl alcohol.  Get the 91% rather than 70%.  Let it work for a while and then scrub with a wire bristle brush.  You can lay some paper toweling down on top and cover with a piece of polyethylene to control evaporation.


----------



## markknx (Apr 29, 2015)

Just over spray may just mop up with water. if not a wire brush. The shop is looking good.
Mark


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 30, 2015)

Muskt said:


> I just moved down here (to America) from Anchorage, Alaska.  This whole air condition/humidity/everything-rusts-instantly thing is pretty foreign to me.  I had 3 options for the shop:
> 1.  Oil heat + window air conditioner
> 2.  Propane heat + window air conditioner
> 3. Heat pump which (supposedly) does everything--least expensive in the long run
> ...



I think you will like the mini-split for comfort in the shop... here is a thought:  The air filters on those units leave some to be desired (my opinion).  I would keep it in the back of my mind to keep the air filter clean... thus lengthening the life of the unit.


----------



## Muskt (May 1, 2015)

Thank you all for the positive responses.

Painting is now completed--I gotta remember that this is a shop & not a living room.  Every imperfection bugs me, & I am really not that much of a perfectionist.

I vacuumed everything out and more than half of the over-spray came up.  Pretty stiff & sore today, so I think it will have to rest a bit.  
Yesterday, I got the lighting and ceiling fan installed after the vacuuming.  You nearly need sunglasses with all the lights on.
The owner of the scaffolding came today & collected it, so, except for the big old bench, it is now empty.

I think that the next project in there will be (of course) cleaning more of the over-spray, and fabbing the window trim.  I might intersperse that with building the sliding door between the two bays.  Then, there is the big garage door to insulate and the blocks to paint--Does it ever end?

Well, that about covers it for now.

Jerry

PS:  I heard nothing but positive comments about "Mini-Splits" so that is my reasoning behind that install.


----------



## Muskt (May 28, 2015)

The project continues:  I have completed the trim for the two windows and as of this morning, got them primed and painted (I really do not like painting!).
I have not worked any on the door between the bays (baby-steps, you know).  After the painting on the windows was completed, I decided to place the mill (PM-932 PDF with DRO) in its new home.  I am all by myself in this project--I only know one man in our new neighborhood.  I finally broke down & asked the DSU (Designated Spousal Unit) for assistance with lining up the mill for lowering on to the base--several heated words followed.  I continually forget that things that are "obvious" to me are totally foreign to her.  Anyway, she is still speaking to me, and the mill is in its new home.  I spent about an hour wiping it down with mineral spirits, and just doing a general "look-over".  So far, nothing looks bad (bent, broken, or missing).  I attached the power feed, the power "head-raiser", and draw-bar.  Attached a plug and gave it a spin.  NO MAGIC BLUE SMOKE!!  Everything seems to work as advertised.  I have not tackled the DRO yet.  Here are a couple of pics.

PS  I quickly discovered that the base was too close to the wall to get the mill in position.  Dragged it away approximately one foot and "on she went".  Then a few quick lifts with a 2x4 under the base riser, which I built, and she is home.  Can't locate my machinists level yet since the move from Alaska--Still in a box somewhere.

Jerry


----------



## markknx (May 28, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Dynafoiler (Jun 29, 2015)

markknx said:


> Looking good!



Its amazing how long we spend making the garage/shop look nice & destroy it in a matter of hours welding & machining.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice I ure you  will fill it up in time with  some  useful equipment.   If I may ask what are your long term Goals for the shop ?
  Btw u have allot of jealous folks here .. Im not that envious but can use a few feet..  yea  that's all ..  yea 4x4 and maybe a surface grinder or something .. 
Good luck with the project looking  good  day by day . If ya don't have to hurry for some reason take your time and enjoy it . 
Ps Don't worries bout the floor  paint it last else  after everything is settled in .


----------



## Muskt (Jun 29, 2015)

Goals?  I really don't have any.  I had a corner of a 2-car garage in Anchorage prior to moving to Delaware.  I just tinkered-a lot.  I helped repair things around our neighborhood.  I built several specialty tools for the mechanics where I worked.  One piece was a starter/generator spline remover for Garrett turboprop engines.  We had an engine shop nearby and he loaned me his to copy.  When it was completed, he liked mine better than the one he paid more than $2000 for.  Before anyone gets the urge to call the airport Nazis, I never built parts--only tools.
I built a tubing notcher for a friend who repairs "tube & rag" airplanes.  It worked like a charm, using hole saws.

I'm undecided about painting the floor at all.  The finish on the concrete is excellent.  The previous owner and builder of the building died shortly after it was constructed, and it was only used minimally and mostly for storing cars.  There is almost no drips on the floor.

Back to the shop.  About all I have remaining to do is to insulate the garage door, & fab the sliding door between the 2 bays.  Last week, Nicole told me that my 12x36 should show up in a couple of weeks.  

The Mini-Split heat pump works amazingly well.  We have had several days in the 90s with very high humidity.  Very pleasant in the shop.

I have been doing many of the required Honey-Dos for the DSU (Designated Spousal Unit) recently, and have had guests from Anchorage visiting, too.  So, I am feeling the urge to get back to doing things for Jerry.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## kennyv (Jun 29, 2015)

Jer u should not have posted pic lol..  NOW I am jealous . if ya post any more  pics I may have  to put a filter block on my computer as im gona start lusting .. I have  just Got the PM25-MV ..like I mentioned in another post for the first time in my life I wish I had 2-3 more inches and was few hundred pounds heavier.

I work alone too always fig out how to doit myself  .. I think in 15 years I asked my neighbor but two times  for a hand . Once was hold a rope when I was downing a tree . I don't rem the other but sure it was needed...lol....  The Mrs may hold something in an emergency  but gets way to impatient ( even when I have EVERY THING READY)  so I don't bother askin much no more . Tonight we were outside  talkin with a neighbor  and I got an itch on my back  asked her to scratch ...  she told me to call my son.  ended up using the tree we were standing by.  
 Hey  Take some Jerry  time enjoy each project , if ya don't have no hurries than have some fun doing it . Accomplish one thing per day  and  yule get there with no regrets in time well spent.


----------



## markknx (Jul 2, 2015)

Jerry, I heard the old owner died in the garage under strange circumstances. Some how linked to a cult. So if you start hearing strange sounds in the shop you better send the 12X 36 to me.
No really glad to hear it is moving along OK.


----------



## Muskt (Jul 8, 2015)

Latest on the shop & tools.
Today, (8 July) Nicole emailed me that the 12x36 will leave Pittsburgh tomorrow via UPS Freight.  I'm pretty pumped right now.
I have been slacking off a whole lot of late, and the shop is still not finished.  I have been thinking about the remaining projects; however, thinking really doesn't get them done.  I did get that monster work bench moved to its new (& hopefully permanent) home.  That thing must weigh between 200 & 300 pounds.  Next, I will move the welders & bandsaw to a convenient (out-of-the-way) location, and when the truck arrives, I will have plenty of room to park the lathe for cleaning and constructing the base.  I have obtained some more of the 3 inch square tubing, like I made the base for the mill out of.  I have not settled on a design just yet, but I am leaning toward a variation of the one made by GaryK.  I'll post a pic or two before setting the lathe on whatever I come up with.  I also plan to devise a lifting mechanism for lifting the lathe with the chain hoist (in the ceiling) or engine hoist.  I built two for my previous employer to lift Jet & Turboprop aircraft engines to hang them on the aircraft.  Both worked quite well.   

Well, that about covers it for now (no new pics).

Did I mention that the heat/humidity down here in America is about to kill and old-fat-bald guy from Alaska?

Holy Cow!!  I nearly forgot.  I recently picked up a 12x18x3 Black Granite Surface Plate.  Found them on line at Woodcraft.  There is a store in New Castle, Delaware.  $89 & no sales tax.  It comes in a wooden crate & weighs 80 pounds.  I thought it was a "smokin" deal.  Anyway, here is the link.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/153108/Granite-Surface-Plate-12-x-18-x-3-A-Grade.aspx

CYa
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## kennyv (Jul 9, 2015)

*Done deal  talked w/Mattie today* *PM-932M-PDF  2 left  one held   its  on its way..... im upgrading  mill next week .Talked with Frankie  tonight  2 hrs .......ole piazzao getting 220v for $250 don't need to upgrade box to 200 amps *


----------



## Muskt (Jul 10, 2015)

My 12x36 left Pittsburgh yesterday.
UPS Freight just called from Maryland & said look for an 18-wheeler around noon on Tuesday.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 10, 2015)

Muskt im using your base idea with my own little twist if ya don't mind .. I am going to put steel casters  and  my own version of leg mounts .. I saw a few basses and like  the cheap simple  method besides  I have 3 out of 4 pieces of that square tube steel avail. Thee other one im gona borrow of an old table out back..lol...
I maybe making a  temp hoist for the receiver/ hitch on my Envoy  else ill have to  borrow  some lollies from a bud up north.

What I wanted to ask ya  the Eye bolt u had  up top  for hoisting does machine  come with  a threaded hole?
if so whats the thread size?

thanks  still not sure what method im taking   yet  seeing what resources I have avail  Most likely ill have to do alone so ill need to make it short and sweet .  most likely ill choke the head and straddle with a strap because I don't need to go as high with a boom  . But if I don't make the boom im gona have to use the lolloies and lift up by garage beams.


----------



## Muskt (Jul 10, 2015)

I used a 6 foot nylon strap around the rotation area between the headstock & vertical way.  It tilted a bit, but was generally stable.  No lifting eye on the machine that I am aware of.

Jerry


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 11, 2015)

I could never post photo of my shop because  I don't have a lens that will pan out and over all the junk from 25years  of working in it.  In the process of having lot of stuff hauled off. no more of the "I may need  that some day "    most the time you cant find it and end up buy new any way.   I shelve fill with old and new Harley parts that lucky for me I have a few friends willing to take some of it off  my hands.  only old parts I am keeping are for Harley Panhead.    I am going to build a custom bar blaster with panhead motor  and new after market tranny.   Bar blaster for some one who no longer drinks alcoholic refreashments


----------



## kennyv (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Jer lookes like and Eye ..im goin with lollie column and a Block n tackle ...its free .. gona make a stand  on wheels w/ support be over once ... getting liile cold feet last day .... gota put out mo  moneys I don't have ,.....

hey ole hank ebay it  u can sell all that stuff put "vintage " like everyone else .. I sold all my parts I was gona throw away .. they buy everything


----------



## Muskt (Jul 14, 2015)

WAHOOOOO !!!!  IT'S A LATHE !!!

Got here around 1800 (6PM).  Looked like possible a glancing blow with a fork near the bottom of the crate.  No discernible damage on the inside.
UPS driver very friendly & helpful pushing the pallet jack down my drive & into the shop.  He stood patiently while I ripped the top off & did a cursory look-over.  No problems noted.

Man, this thing (12x36) is huge compared to my 9x20 from my previous life.

The DSU informed me that there will be no (as in ZERO) shop work this evening.  Tomorrow is another day.

Pics to come after getting it out of the crate--Tomorrow.

Jerry (The Happy Camper) 9n Delaware


----------



## brino (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations Jerry! 

So we have to wait for pictures........

-brino


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 14, 2015)

That is great Jerry! Pics when you get time.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see your new babies!


----------



## kennyv (Jul 14, 2015)

Ata way Jer nice lathe I can  see why ure so happy  cant wait to see er all set up ... Now whats the DSU you are speaking of  ??
Noise restriction.... wife  other ? 
Btw my wife is happy when im fishing sleeping or out in Garage  .......shes goin thru Mental pause I rather have the cops show up at 2 am that  im making noise than deal with getting hounded by her. Garage is only safe place other than  work or on a boat or something


----------



## Muskt (Jul 15, 2015)

DSU = Designated Spousal Unit (carry over from military days many years ago)


----------



## kennyv (Jul 15, 2015)

Muskt said:


> DSU = Designated Spousal Unit (carry over from military days many years ago)



Now I fig that  ( contex clues 1800 hrs)  didn't rem the words tho  .. Now  now if I can only designate mines to invest some of her free time  into future id be alille better off. ya know  those are nice machines  don't furget the pics .. I thick I already asked but whats ya gona do In shop


----------



## Muskt (Jul 15, 2015)

Here are the first pics of my new PM 12x36.

First is a shot of the base cabinets lying on the crate for the 12x36.  The one nearest
me is for the tailstock end.  They are relatively heavy sheet metal with flat bar stock
welded on for the lathe to rest on.  The TS cabinet contained the reservoir and pump
for the coolant.  It was not secured and just rattled around--no damage apparent.
You can see where the fork just touched the side of the crate down low.







Next is a pic of the lathe mostly out of the crate.  If you look closely, you can see a set
of green hearing protectors--for size purposes.  I am still amazed at just how much
bigger this thing is than my old 9x20.







This is the back side of the lathe with most of the accessories still installed.  The tool
box was removed as well as the brake lever, the face plate, and the tool post set. I
have since removed the steady, follower, TS, 3 Jaw, and the chuck guard.  I guessed
that the chuck guard might get damaged/broken during the lifting process.  Two allen
head screws to remove the assembly, and then one screw to remove the micro switch,
and then tape the wires & switch to the HS out of the way.  No pic of that operation.






The gear end.  I removed the gear train cover, and was surprised that it is plastic or
fiberglass. 






The machined surfaces were mostly covered with heavy oil.  I wouldn't call it
cosmoline, rather a very thick oil.  I only did a very preliminary wipe down today. 
I got started on my version of the base.  I got the band saw tuned up nicely and cut
most of the parts.  I wanted to go outside to wire brush/sand all the pieces.  Every
time I got close to starting, the heavens opened up and it rained like crazy.  Late in
the afternoon or early evening, I was able to get both of the base rectangles for the
base cabinets to set on cleaned and welded together.  I started on the holes for the
attaching bolts, and the leveling feet when the DSU informed me that it was time to
quit.  So, a Single Malt Scotch and a hot Jacuzzi made me feel much better.

More as it occurs.
Jerry in Delaware

PS--I really don't have any definite plans for this shop and machinery.  I mostly just tinker and have fun.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 15, 2015)

IMO tinkering and having fun is what this 'hobby' stuff is all about. I already have a day job.

Looks like you're having fun already.


----------



## brino (Jul 15, 2015)

Christmas in July! 

Congratulations that looks like a great machine.

-brino


----------



## kennyv (Jul 16, 2015)

"Nice " Im getting  sort of jealous again .. maybe I need to get me one of those machines can do much more right?.. think ill have a few days to decide / upgrade Again .. and  wow Jer u even have a DSU invite you in  to retire for the night Mines was sleepin when I got home from work .This was my dinner I ended up/w tonight . Keep pics coming lovin the Shop


----------



## kennyv (Jul 16, 2015)

Jerry u have to stop posting pics ....lol........now  had to come back for 2nd view and my 2nd  look turned into "lust" Guess I cant handle looking at these beautiful Pcs of Equipment .  (Fine looking  machines ) without wanting one...  I have/ had a 10x 27 on my shopping list  was gona upgrade to A 10X30 (Matty is out of the 10x30) AND NOW IM LOOKING AT 11X27'S AND 12X36'S.. I   think I need serious help now ... would a shouda couda  decesions decisions . Wish I can just retire now get what I always wanted  fiddle stay out of trouble  and be content . Thanks for listening  only confessing to my brothers .
 Btw Thanks for your  all u guys counsel in advance


----------



## Muskt (Jul 29, 2015)

The newest installment concerning my new shop.


The PM 12x36 showed up a couple of weeks ago.  No damage discernable.  Got it into the shop and the top off the crate. 


Next came a series of days getting new countertops for the kitchen for the DSU (& me, too).  Needed to fab some support brackets for the breakfast bar.  Seemed like a pretty easy task.  I cut the material (3/8x2.0 SS) {yeah, I know--kinda-sorta overkill, but they look nice}.  Clamped the pieces to a machined 90 degree block and TIGed them up. Nice looking welds, I think.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I never checked them for square (bad plan) after releasing them from the angle block.  TIGed in a 45 support brace (3/8x1.0 SS), and when I went to install them (insert nasty, unpure thoughts & words here).  They were so far out of square as to be unusable.  So, I ground out the weld from one end of the 45 support and cut the rear of the 90 and stretched the angle till it was truly 90.  That required an extension to the 45 of about 5/16.  Made that change to all of them and got them all TIGed up, and they look surprisingly OK. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Spent a bit of time with my pal Google, and learned about the nasty tendency of SS to warp when welding.  I suppose that I should have known about that, but "Oh Well".  Anyway, the PM932 worked great for beveling the ends and drilling the bolt holes.


For the last couple of days, I have been building the base for the 12x36.  My design is similar to the one by Gary K.  (Next several pics)  After getting the rectangles TIGed up, I started to drill for the leveling feet.  I experienced a senior moment, and drilled for a foot at each corner of one of the rectangles.  WRONG!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I only planned on two leveling feet per rectangle.  I had only ordered 4 of the feet.  I had already TIGed on two nuts (in the corner) shown in the pic before I caught my mistake.  So, instead of grinding them off, I just left them as a reminder to be more careful.  One piece of the tubing had a considerable dent in it just where I planned to weld the nut.  Knowing that it would be impossible to get it flat, I decided to scab a piece of 3/16x2 onto the tube and then welded the nut to that piece.  Also, it will insure that the weight of the lathe does not collapse the tube.  I obtained most of my material from a semi-scrap/metal yard here in Delaware.  Everything is rusted pretty badly--considerable wire brushing and sanding to get down to shiny metal--totally useable, just a lot of extra work.
	

		
			
		

		
	






  Now, before I get a lot of grief about the number of support/leveling feet, think about the following. The base cabinets are sheet metal.  They sit on 2 inch square tubing that is approximately 1/8 inch thick.  The tubing (rectangles) has ½” grade 5 nuts & bolts holding it to the base cabinets.  There is a 3/16x2 piece of steel welded to the rectangle with a grade 5 nut welded to it.  The leveling feet are 1/2x13 bolts and are listed as capable of supporting 5000 pounds each.  The rectangles are welded to each other via another section of the 2 inch tubing. My reasoning behind this arrangement is to eliminate the possibility of too much rigidity in the base while still retaining a lot of strength.  Since I have not got it assembled to the lathe yet, I cannot comment on the results.  {Update:  All seems OK as of this morning when I got it all assembled--further down in this blurb.}

If my design proves unsuitable, I can modify it relatively easily. 

BTW, the chain hoist in the ceiling is amazing.  I do not recall if I described it in an earlier post, so here it is.  I wanted to lay a 4x6 on the rafters of the shop.  The lumber yard near me only had them in 12 foot lengths.  So I have a 12 foot 4x6 lying on the rafters and lag bolted into them.  I drilled a ¾ inch hole down through the 4x6 (it is installed so that the 6 inch dimension is vertical) and installed a ¾” all thread through it.  I placed a very large washer and nut on both the top & bottom of the beam to prevent rotation of the all thread.  Down in the shop, I have a cast steel ring eye that has a ¾” threaded hole in it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The 1 ton chain hoist with 10 foot chain is suspended beneath.  It would be much nicer if it were moveable similar to a gantry crane; however, not in this lifetime.

With the lathe hanging from the chain hoist, and while getting the lathe, the base cabinets, and the rectangles all assembled so I could measure for the connecting tube (between the rectangles), I encountered a problem.  The bolt on the headstock near the lead screw will not go into the hole.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The gear box blocks the hole.  Has anyone else experienced this?  What (other than leaving this one bolt out) is the solution?

Solution:  Obtain longer M12x1.75 bolt & thread up from the cabinet through the support and the lathe foot.  Install washer & nut as bolt comes through lathe foot and tighten nut.  (Note to self—must figure some way for self to remember how it comes apart if necessary to remove it at future time.)

After getting it all mounted to the cabinets & base, some cleaning (lots of cleaning) was needed.  Did a preliminary cleaning to most of the machine and accessories.  Lubed everything and fired it up.  A bit more noise than I had hoped for; however, not terrible.  The 4-jaw chuck jaws are very tight in the slots.  Takes both hands on the wrench to turn it.  I removed all of them and gave them each a good cleaning and oiling and then replaced them.  I tried the tightest jaw in all 4 slots and left it in the one that required the least torque to turn.  So, one is really tight, one is so-so snug, and 2 are OK. 

Got tired of cleaning, so I decided it was time to move it to its new home.  That proved somewhat exciting—I’m a one man show here.  Here is how I accomplished it.  Lifted the machine (including my homemade base, but without chuck or TS) with the chain hoist.  Positioned the hydraulic engine lift under the lathe and lowered it gently so that the HS end sat squarely on one of the legs of the engine hoist, while the TS end was a bit diagonal.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Removed most of the tension from the chain and gave it a really good shaking—almost no wobbling.  Removed the chain and quickly attached the engine hoist chain and took up some tension.  So far, so good.  Rolled the whole thing toward the wall where it will live.  Now, how the heck do I get it off of the engine hoist?  (Insert another senior moment here—BTW, this is occurring around 7AM.)  For some reason, it never dawned on me to turn the whole mess 90 degrees and then rotate the lathe so that I could just lower it to the floor (NO, I’m not an engineer).  I blocked both ends and then moved the engine hoist to each end and lowered each end separately (Does sound like an engineer method, doesn’t it?). 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Anyway, other than a lot of extra work, it proved successful.  So with a bit of assistance from Archimedes (the lever guy), it is now happily resting in its new home. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Before going back to the house for a well deserved coffee, I got out the Starrett level and did a prelim leveling (no, I am not of the school that it must be perfectly level—just close suits me fine.)  Got it really close in about 15 minutes.  I’ll check for bed twist soon.

The next operation will be to install the back-splash, & possibly the chuck guard, and of course, more cleaning followed by more cleaning.

Well, that is probably more than sufficient for this episode.

Jerry in Delaware.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 29, 2015)

Love you're blocking on the tailstock end.  Good problem solving too


----------

